# تسخين المياه ( سخان المياه ) بحث كامل وشامل



## محسن 9 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تسخين المياه يدور رحاه في قسم الهندسة المدنية على الرابط التالي : 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76791.html

بحاجة خبراتكم مهندسونا وارجو ان لاتبخلو علينا باقتراحاتكم ومعلوماتكم والدخول معنا والفائدة للجميع واهلا وسهلا بكم يد بيد نبني ويد الله مع الجماعة​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 يناير 2008)

تحياتي .

مارأيك بهذا النظام الحديث لتسخين الماء .







البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 يناير 2008)

وهذا رابط يتكلم عن سخانات الماء وانواعها .

اضغط هنا من فضلك .

البغدادي


----------



## محسن 9 (8 يناير 2008)

اشكرك اخي المشرف شكري محمد على ما ورد رائع وكم ارجو أن تكون المقالات على الرابط أعلاه في قسم الهندسة المدنية لتعم الفائدة أكثر من التشتت وليكون البحث كامل على صفحة واحدة 
او نضع رابط لقسم الطاقة البديلة في البحث 
كل ما يهمني أن أجمع أكبر قدر من المعلومات من جميع الاخوة في جميع الاقسام لان المشروع واحد ولكنه بحاجة ماسة لخدمات هذا القسم وايضا قسم الهندسة الكهربائية والميكانيكية حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع ولا يمنع بتاتا أن يذكر المساهم من أي الاقسام ولتكن المعلومة في قسم الطاقةالبديلة ووضع رابط للمعلومة او المقالة في البحث الصفحة الرئيسية حتى لايتم التشتت
المشروع السخان الكهربائي دائما يستعمل في العمائر والمساكن وهو ما يهم المهندس المدني أو المعماري فلذلك وضعت الصفحة الرئيسية هناك 
ولنجتمع معا على عمل أي مشروع في أي قسم ليكون المشروع ناجح ولتعم الفائدة والله الموفق 
أرجو الموافقة على ما أقترح ولكم ما ترونه مناسبا أخي المشرف شكري محمد مع كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك الطيب


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يناير 2008)

اينما كتبنا فهو يصب في فائدة الجميع .

اذهبي ايتها الغمامة السوداء وأمطري حيث شأتِ فأن خراجكِ عائد اليّ .

وكل الطرق تؤدي الى روما .

وسنكتب جميعا على الرابط الذي وضعته واخترته بنفسك .

وتقبل فائق التقدير .

البغدادي .


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك امتك ووطنك


----------



## محمدرحال (2 فبراير 2009)

يسلمو حبيبي على الموضوع


----------



## قندس (3 فبراير 2009)

يوجد في فلسطين نظام شمسي بسيط من خزان مياه مصدر لصناديق مقفله من الامنيوم ذات واجهه زجاجيه للاستفاده من الحراره داخلها مواسير متعرجه تمر من حلالها المياه وبعد ساعتين تسخن المياه وتستخدم مباشرة في البيت وتجدد المياه من الخزان ويعمل بهذا النظام في غزة من 1982 على مستوى عام وتوجد مصانع لهذة السخانات العمليه وبدون تكلفه فواتير كهرباء وما الى ذلك مع العلم اني لم اراه في دول الخليج او مصر او الاردن مع بساطه فكرته


----------



## ousskab (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lharcha (14 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي *
*. وشكرا*​


----------

